# Minimum size tank for 3 Caribe



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I have been out of the piranha keeping for a couple of years now. I am considering getting back into it. I am thinking about getting 3 caribe. Would a 55 gallon only be a temporary holding for these guys or could it hold them for life? 75?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

yes the 55 is ok for some time depending on size. the 75 may b ok for life, caribe though, some maybe 100 gallon


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I plan to start off with really small babies, maybe 1.5".


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

yeah a 55 getting them at baby size would be just fine but to save some future work look for a deal on a 75 first or you could really spoil them and get a 90 (just a little more hieght than a 75). I have a 90 in front of me right now and looking at it I'd say 3 full grown pygos would love it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Feed them as much as you can though so you will not wake up one day with a floater. I bought 5 for my 93 gallon and they ate one which was the runt so try to get them all at the same size.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

55g is fine for that size but 90g for life


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont think a 75 would be ok for 3 12"+ fish... I dont really see the point in getting a 90 either, if you are going bigger than 75, make sure you get something with a bigger footprint, not just taller.

75g would be good for a long while though.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

55 would do for a while. 75 would go for a VERY LONG TIME.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> I dont think a 75 would be ok for 3 12"+ fish... I dont really see the point in getting a 90 either, if you are going bigger than 75, make sure you get something with a bigger footprint, not just taller.
> 
> 75g would be good for a long while though.


Im going to have to agree with Aaronic here. They will do fine in the 55g for a short while as has been stated, however I wouldnt keep 3 pygos in a 75g myself, let alone caribes. I would get something with a 72" by 18" footprint for them to be happy. Thats just my opinion though. I have a solo red 8-9" in a 75g, and that fish alone makes the tank look kinda small. I couldnt imagine my red being 12" and having two others of its size in there as well, that would be crammed!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> I dont think a 75 would be ok for 3 12"+ fish... I dont really see the point in getting a 90 either, if you are going bigger than 75, make sure you get something with a bigger footprint, not just taller.
> 
> 75g would be good for a long while though.


Agreed ^^^^

Because of the personalities of Cariba, a 75g tank will work for about a year. However, after that they will need more room. Don't waist your time with an upgrade to a 90g tank because all you would be adding is more height. As you know, piranhas use length more than height, so a longer tank will be more helpful. A 90g tank has the same footprint as a 75g tank except the heigth on it. If you are going to upgrade you will need to move towards a 100g or 125g tank.


----------

